# New girl



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to AT!
Just make yourself at home. There are lots of great ladies here on this site.

Mitch


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to Archery and AT. Have Fun!


----------



## dpomp1 (Nov 4, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk and to the sport, check out Archery Talk Women! There are also aliot of ladies in the general and bowhunter forums!


----------



## SaltySeaCaptain (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome, Best way to get stronger is to shoot a lot. If you can only shoot 45 pounds shoot as many arrows as you can until you get too tired to shoot anymore. Give yourself a days or twos rest and try not to overextend yourself, which usually ends in an injury. Work on your form as well and use back tension and your back muscles will get stronger. Once 45 gets easy, turn up the poundage a little. Also, if you have access to a traditional bow, they will make you stronger.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Meg. Don't forget to say hello in the Ladies section: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=11  Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello!:wave: and :welcome: to archerytalk!! 
Lots of Great information here


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Welcome Newbie!*

Welcome!
Hope you enjoy all the information on here!
Oh! By the way. Seems like you missed reading the requirements in fine print in the rookie/newcomer section here?
All new females must post a bikini clad picture (amongst assorted action and sport shots) upon becoming a member. 
Please post in attached link! Martin Poster Girl!.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=323933&highlight=martin+girl
Especially Martin shooters!

:wink:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to AT. It's always good to see more women getting into archery.


----------



## jdm42464 (Jan 17, 2007)

:wink: Hello and welcome!! From one of the ladies on here. This site is great, so many wonderful people with helpful info! If they don't know the answer they can tell you where to find it!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk Meg. We all hope to see you around. Post up and learn a little. :welcome:


----------



## bad bob226 (Jul 19, 2004)

gald to see more ladys getting into archery so now just go out and shoot
some arrows see ya later bob:cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT....


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT. And welcome to archery. Go to the womens forum and talk with some of the girls over there they will be able to relate to you. Lots of good topics over there. Glad you joined and keep practicing shooting.


----------



## bowhunt74 (Jan 1, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome aboard new to the site also


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Meg welcome to the site


----------

